# Millie went to the bridge



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

My nine year old baby girl went to the bridge this morning.she had a tumor around her heart.this was the first time we lost a dog at home,we have always had to go to the vet in the past.she passed peacefully in her sleep.I am completely heartbroken.It was so sudden.Millie was a true ambassador to her breed,she died long before her time.I cant stop crying.RIP my dear friend.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i am so sorry, i know that words will not comfort you, but many of us have gone through this heartache and will be a support to you. when you want to cry, or scream or tell us about millie, we will be here.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. How fortunate though that she slipped away in her sleep at home. Many prayers and hugs for you and your family. And Millie, godspeed sweetheart. Be kind to yourself and allow yourself to grieve in whatever way seems right. We'll be here for you.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry, it is so hard when they leave us. RIP Millie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss of Millie. So young makes it that much more painful. My thoughts are with you and your family. Alas only time will ease the pain but try to spend the most time thinking of the fun times you had with Millie.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

RIP Millie - She didn't live nearly long enough, you are right about that  Thank goodness she passed peacefully, and not in pain. Play hard at the bridge sweet girl.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read that Millie is gone. It is never long enough but 9 years old is much too young to lose them. Below is a link to a webpage set up by a friend whose wife is also on the forum.
Reat well and play hard at the Bridge Millie!
http://www.sonic.net/dana/shelter/memories/star.html


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Millie. It is never enough time with our sweet kids. May your memories and the love you shared help to heal your broken heart. Run free sweet Millie, you are missed and will be loved furever.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my heart, also goes out to you.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - my condolences - sweet of her to leave on her own terms - it's so hard to make that decision. As hard as it is, she saved you some questioning. RIP sweet girl - look for the old one hiding all the tennis balls - I'l send word to my old Jake to watch over her.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss and I know exactly how you feel. It was one year ago today that I lost my golden girl at 8 yrs. 9 months to a gastrointestinal tumor just 48 hours after the surgery. I have thought of my KayCe all day.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. I know how very hard it is and my thoughts are with you. RIP Millie. You will make some great new friends at the bridge.
Luna2 stick around and share your memories and photos with us, when you feel ready we would love to share. x


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear about Millie

RIP Millie


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Millie.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your sudden loss of Millie. It's so hard saying goodbye.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

Run free play hard Millie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

so sorry for your loss.....


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your sudden loss of Millie, she was too young to leave you, but I hope in time you'll be grateful she didn't suffer... Play hard at the bridge Millie and look out for Spud, he'll watch over you...


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Millie can now be an Angel and watch over you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Millie. May all the good memories bring you comfort in the days ahead.

RIP Sweet Millie, run softly and swiftly at the bridge.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I am very sorry for your loss. My 1st golden passed away at 9 yrs old, also, and it is much, much too young


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry your Millie has gone to the bridge...thinking of you at this most painful and sad time.RIP Sweet Millie


----------



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so sorry, I know how much it is going to hurt, and go through your daily routine withought her.
She was too young.
I am very new to the board, and recently lost my heart dog 3 weeks ago and I still cry talking about him.. It takes so long to heal a broken heart!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss...I hope you find comfort in your wonderful memories of Millie...and know that she'll always be with you. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

When you Love your pets as much as we do on this forum, it is never easy to say goodbye. I lost my Bobby 5 mo. ago at same age, I will miss him forever as you will Millie. Time and Faith will help you through this! 

Millie have fun at the Bridge......


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

No words can express the pain.... Hugs to you. Keep the good memories.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss - may your memories of Millie comfort you in your time of grief.


----------



## Bauer! (May 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's comforting to know that she was peacefully sleeping at home.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your dear Millie, but glad she passed gently and without pain. She will always be with you in spirit until that joyous day when you are reunited.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rip*

Rest in peace, Dear Millie.
I am so sorry for your loss.
Glad she went peacefully and at home.
Millie will wait for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss. To have one of our furbabies pass quietly at home with their family is a rare event.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sit with tears in my eyes for every one of these lost to us and the pain it causes. I am so sorry.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss of Millie. I pray that she is running free and playing happily with the other Bridge dogs.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of the sudden loss of your beloved Millie. There is never enough time with them, and you are never prepared for when they leave. My heartfelt sympathy for your loss.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I know it hurts. Please try to focus on the good times. Bless you.


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

When one of our family pets pass away we plant either a shrub or blooming tree in memory of them. As we take care of the plant and watch it bloom and grow, we also remember our family pet in a positive way. Its a good time of year to plant. Hope this helps, as its been a tradition of mine since I was a kid.
Yvette


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Millie, she will always be with you in your heart.

Run free, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Millie


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and my prayers. I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear one.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I know how heartbreaking it is to lose them.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your Millie. We lost our 7 year old golden to cancer a few months ago. The best thing I did was get a rescue. He filled the empty space and helped ease the pain.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Millie.
Take comfort in knowing that one day, you will be together again.
Until then, keep her close to your heart.
Take care.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very, very sorry for the loss of your girl Millie. My thoughs and prayers are with you all. xxoo


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

Thank you all for your kindness.I feel like Ive been in a fog since Monday.we have had Millie since she was 8 weeks.she was a smiler right from the start.she went on many hikes and camping trips,and all of our vacations with us.we could take her anywhere....really going to miss her.its so sad to see so many goldens passing at such a young age from cancer, such a wonderful breed ,it truly is a tragedy.we buried her with her favorite banket and a bunch of tennis balls,I hope she will share.Yvette,I think I will plant a tree,thats a wonderful idea,thanks.


----------



## h06ben (May 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss and apologize for this late posting. We definately do not get enough time with them. Even if asked, I do not have an answer for how much would be enough! I hope that he and Millie are playing with tennis balls together.
Heather


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Millie. I know you will miss her always. It sounds like she had a wonderful life.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss... Millie will forever be in your heart!!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Rest in peace Millie!!! I hope you've already find the good people up there!!

Luna2, keep your chin up. I know it must be hard for you. Just know that Millie will miss you as much as you will miss her. However, if you are a real believer than you will meet eachother again...

God bless. My heart cries with you.


----------



## isgullaskur (May 29, 2009)

It never gets any easier to loose a friend, but think of all the joy she brought you. For me I try to focus on all the good times we had together, how (in my case) he enriched my life and how I will never forget him. But our deepest sympathy on loosing her so early in her life, it is how ever good that she passed away at home, where she was loved and felt at ease
Guðbjörg


----------

